# Air compressor help please



## DKMD (Aug 11, 2012)

Let me start by professing my ignorance about compressors... I'm an air compressor idiot! :wacko1:

I bought an Ingersoll 3hp 60 gallon upright compressor from Northern tool a while back, and I finally got around to hooking it up today. Here's the link to the unit:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_158284_158284

After getting all the fittings assembled, I fired it up. It runs fine, but when the tank gauge got up over 100psi, there was a loud popping noise that started coming from the unit. I shut it down(pulled the plug), and hit the pressure relief valve. After changing my drawers, I went back out to check on it. The relief valve apparently closed back down with about 90psi in the tank... No popping. BTW, I'm not talking about a gentle ping... I'm talking about a loud popping sound.

Any ideas?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Let me start by professing my ignorance about compressors... I'm an air compressor idiot! :wacko1:
> 
> I bought an Ingersoll 3hp 60 gallon upright compressor from Northern tool a while back, and I finally got around to hooking it up today. Here's the link to the unit:
> 
> ...


Can you determin where the noise is coming from? I had an air compressor that would knock like crazy when it got above 70 or so psi, I thought it had a rod knock, turns out all it was was loose set screws holding the pully on the pump shaft, tightened em up with some blue lock tight and problem went away. Highly unusual for a ingersoll to have problems.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2012)

Hang on I'm reading your manual . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2012)

Hmmm I can't come up with any ideas other than what Greg did based on the info. I'd run it again and stand there with a wood dowel and listen to the pump unit. A wooden dowel works as a stethoscope to identify the precise source of the knock. Of course if you know a doctor or nurse you could borrow a scope. 

Actually a dowel or section of broomstick works best because you don't have to get your head right next to hot parts. I wouldn't listen past 120 psi before shutting it down even though that's not risky. Your tank is rated for max 135psi but rupture rating is well beyond that so don't be scarety cat find the source of that knock/pop.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2012)

The relief valves are usually open or shut, If the valve popped it would drain pressure until it got to the setting and then close, you would here hissing from the air escaping. Like Kevin said, you need to determine where the noise is coming from, a piece of old garden hose also works well, hold one end to your ear and the other end to various spots on the machine. But I would check those pully screws first to eliminate them and then run it and listen for the knock again.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2012)

A garden hose would work for sure, but a 6' or 8' wooden dowel would give the scarety cat good doctor a comfortable buffer zone and save his fresh pair of breeches. 

:lolol:


----------



## DKMD (Aug 11, 2012)

Alright boys, I out on my bomb suit and started it back up... The gauge reads almost 140psi, and I had to unplug it to stop it.:dash2: No knocking this time, but shouldn't it shut off at 135? Sphincter tone is high in the shop!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Alright boys, I out on my bomb suit and started it back up... The gauge reads almost 140psi, and I had to unplug it to stop it.:dash2: No knocking this time, but shouldn't it shut off at 135? Sphincter tone is high in the shop!



It should definitely not have reached 140psi. My 7.5 HP 80 gallon will not even do that. Oh I guess it would but I have it set maxed at 125. Too hard on the tools and some tools aren't supposed to have more than 90psi like my air ratchet. If I was you I would call your nearest compressor guy.

At this point with it going to 140 a relief valve is probably in order but you need to talk to someone who specializes in compressors. Call this guy he services compressors and he might fix it for you on the phone. He also might tell you that you got what you paid for, for buying Chinese junk. Don't be surprised if he doesn't help but it can't hurt to ask. 


Timco Machine Tool Inc 
Serving the Enid Area. 
(918) 836-3322


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2012)

Definatly sounds like the shut of switch which is pressure adjustable for kick in and kick out. Not the same as a pressure relief valve. If it is a new machine I would contact ingersol for warranty repair.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks fellas! I'll call Ingersoll next week... No tech support on weekends!

I have a feeling there's something wrong inside the little black box on the front of the unit. There's a crappy little plastic lever on the side of it that is supposed to toggle between auto/on and off... It just spins or falls out. I'll be studying the parts diagram tonight to see if I can figure out what's goofed up.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2012)

DKMD said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Alright boys, I put on my bomb suit and started it back up... The gauge reads almost 140psi, and I had to unplug it to stop it.:dash2: No knocking this time, but shouldn't it shut off at 135? Sphincter tone is high in the shop!



Greg's talking about the regulator it works off a diaphram that senses the pressure in the tank. It does sound like that could be it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...


Sorry, technical terms some times evade me! I kinda like the black box thingy on the front though:rofl2:


----------



## DKMD (Aug 11, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



I told you I am a compressor idiot, but I excel at technical jargon such as 'black box thingy'.:rofl2:


----------



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2012)

The relief valve works easily... I'm thinking the pressure switch(black box thingy) is bad. I'll call Ingersoll this week and see what they say... I had always considered them to be a decent compressor maker, but the switch on this thing is a plastic POS.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2012)

DKMD said:


> The relief valve works easily... I'm thinking the pressure switch(black box thingy) is bad. I'll call Ingersoll this week and see what they say... I had always considered them to be a decent compressor maker, but the switch on this thing is a plastic POS.



I wonder if your troubles are due to your tank being a lame beige color.






My tank is a very ballsy bright orange color and I've never had any problems with it.







I did notice you do have a nice orange logo on yours but you might consider painting yours all orange with black lettering like mine and see if that fixes it. No doubt yours also has a layer of dust which is entirely too thin. Yours also has very few warning and caution stickers on it. Just trying to help solve your issues.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > The relief valve works easily... I'm thinking the pressure switch(black box thingy) is bad. I'll call Ingersoll this week and see what they say... I had always considered them to be a decent compressor maker, but the switch on this thing is a plastic POS.
> ...



I think you're right, Kevin... It lacks the manliness that yours has. Maybe I'll get a set of truck nutz to hang off the front of the unit... Yep, that ought to do it. 

http://www.yournutz.com/collections/16-monster-truck-nuts


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2012)

DKMD said:


> ... Maybe I'll get a set of truck nutz to hang off the front of the unit... Yep, that ought to do it.
> 
> http://www.yournutz.com/collections/16-monster-truck-nuts


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...


Aw god I hate those things!  stupidest things I ever saw! They are even to redneck for me! One thing I don't need to prove my man hood is fake nutz! LOL I'm quite confident in my man hood wearing a pink shirt. :rofl2:


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 13, 2012)

This thread is awesome cheap entertainment. I have been reading it out loud to Suzy and she is dying from laughter. I have not seen her laugh like that in a long time.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 13, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Piece of cake sure. Do like a good woman and totally ignore it for 3 days. Works for them. b) do you have access to chicken blood, drums and torches maybe??



I see where you're going with the blood and torches... Hadn't thought of that.:wacko1:

I'll start with ignoring since the cleanup is easier.:rofl2: Plus, that gives me 72 hours to find out if my truck nutz are fire resistant.


----------



## michael james (Oct 8, 2012)

This certainly warranted a 2nd look. Yep, I'm a gonna get me some of those for my Delta 46-460... also, "almost chrome"! :irishjig:

[/quote]

I think you're right, Kevin... It lacks the manliness that yours has. Maybe I'll get a set of truck nutz to hang off the front of the unit... Yep, that ought to do it. 

http://www.yournutz.com/collections/16-monster-truck-nuts
[/quote]


----------

